# Mini boots when I turn on Samsung TV



## bbbbb (Nov 12, 2013)

My Tivo Mini is connected to Samsung DLP via HDMI. Every time I turn on the TV the next day, the Tivo mini displays "Almost there a few more minutes" message which tells me it's either powering up for first time or just rebooted.

I wouldn't mind so much as the Mini works perfectly after it boots but the booting takes forever. I've searched the forums saying that it could be a HDMI handshake problem or perhaps a voltage issue with DLP drawing too much current. However, I have Apple TV, Tivo HD, Xbox 360, PS3, and they all work fine.

Anyone else have this issue? From my understanding the Tivo Mini is suppose to "sleep" when not in use, not turn off completely.

Tivo support says to take the Tivo Mini off the surge protector and/or restart all my network devices (which I don't quite understand how that will help). I'll try tonight and see what happens.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Not a glamorous solution but an HDMI switch like this one solved my problem
http://www.amazon.com/Kinivo-501BN-...F8&qid=1384295112&sr=8-3&keywords=hdmi+switch


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Check to see if hdmi-cec is enabled on the TV.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

ajayabb said:


> Not a glamorous solution but an HDMI switch like this one solved my problem
> http://www.amazon.com/Kinivo-501BN-...F8&qid=1384295112&sr=8-3&keywords=hdmi+switch


Same here, except I went with a less-expensive switch.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B46XUQU/ref=oh_details_o04_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

My roommate's got a Sony TV that causes the Mini to reboot. There are three Minis in my house, and all work perfectly fine with other TVs -- and all reboot when left attached to his TV.

TiVoMargret said one of the recent Mini updates was supposed to fix an issue where the Mini would constantly reboot with some TVs, but that fix didn't work for my roommate's TV.


----------



## bbbbb (Nov 12, 2013)

Tried HaperVision's advice on enabling / disabling HDMI-CEC on Samsung HL67a750 DLP TV. No go.

However ordered a cheapo HDMI switch as aristoBrat mentioned and everything works now. I guess Tivo hasn't completely fixed the issues with HDMI + Tivo Mini. The $9 switch works perfectly thanks for help.

Now I have to figure out why my Tivo Mini loses connection when I'm watching a recording show. Once the recording show finishes, the Tivo mini loses connection and I have to restart show.

bugs..bugs..bugs...


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

bbbbb said:


> ....
> 
> bugs..bugs..bugs...


is that what all the "bbbbbbb's" in your user name represent?


----------



## bbbbb (Nov 12, 2013)

Okay after the firmware update last week v20.3.7.2-01-6-a92 my dlp tv audio doesn't work when I turn on tv. To get it working I have to switch inputs to component video then switch back to hdmi.

What's up tivo? Your mini is the only device on hdmi that causes issues. Maybe you guys should call apple, Microsoft, Sony, denon, and Panasonic which all work perfectly via hdmi on my samsung tv. What's so hard to get mini to work correctly??


----------

